# My Humi/stash



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I finally made it to 30 posts, so now I can post up pics of my humidor. I got the humidor from Premium Humidors and the stogies are all mainly from AtlanticCigar. These pics are about a month old now, since then I've acquired a box of Cohiba Sigle II's, 12 La Aroma de Cuba robustos, some Nubs, a couple of Spanish Galleons, and 4 Punch Punch Punch from Cuba which all are not in the pics.

I hope you enjoy the pics as much as I enjoy them!

My old humi and my new cabinet









Bundle of Flor de Olivas









Saint Luis Reys and a Cohiba Siglo III









R and J Real Reservas, Padron 3000 Maduros, A Fuente Grand Reserve









Partagas #5 from Cuba, Oliva Serie V Belicosos









CAO Golds, Padron Lanceros, Casa Magnas









Carlos Turano Virtuosos, My Father Le Bijou 1922, Gurka Shaggy Torpedos









A Fuente Grand Reserva and some Montecristos Habinitos









Thanks for looking!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

mmm... when can I come over?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> mmm... when can I come over?


Pick me up on the way over.

Thanks


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice collection!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very kool


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome setup!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Very nice!!! I want my next humi to have drawers so I can organize better!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Everything looks great but your humidity. Lower it to 65 to 68 and your smokes should be much better.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice looking collection Bro, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Nice stash man and classy setup!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like you're well on your way, nicely done.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Very Nice! I need to get another Humi w/ multiple trays. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! I'm officially obsessed with cigars. I spend at least an hour a night reading up on cigars... and the GF hates it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice setup bro! :nod:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I need a napkin because I'm drooling. That looks excellent. Very very nice setup.


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice stash and set-up. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice selection! I have the same humi as well, had it since November and love it.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice stash and the pictures look tasty. I need to pick up some more of those Montecristo Habinitos. Great little smokes they are!


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

Hey Mr. Kahnman (Con-Man or Ghengis?)

Very nice collection of stogies! And, very nice box!

Also, you're no slouch with the camera!

Great posts, bro!

-DJ


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks folks'!


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice humidors and stash!


----------

